# السلام عليكم .



## elanur (6 أبريل 2014)

السلام عليكم إلى كل الأعضاء كل ما تحتاجون من تركيا نحن بخدمتكم يمكنكم التواصل معنا 00905414155643


----------



## شاهي ابوجبل السيلاني (7 أبريل 2014)

*رد: السلام عليكم .*

بالتوووووووووفيق


----------



## elanur (7 أبريل 2014)

*رد: السلام عليكم .*

شكرا أخي......


----------



## elanur (9 أبريل 2014)

*رد: السلام عليكم .*

........................


----------

